# No one will help me with this Hoglet!!



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

I've had a family of Hogs in my garden for a while now, most of which have moved on, but I still have 2 of the Hoglets. 
They have both been fab, eating and drinking well, looking quite chunky and healthy, and only out hunting during hours of darkness. Both almost adult size now.

The problem is now, last night I noticed that the smaller of the 2 was dragging one of the rear legs as it walked around (still eating and drinking well tho, and other than that looks perfectly healthy) I'm suspecting a possible broken leg but unsure.

Anyhow, scooped him up and kept him overnight with the intention of taking him to London Wildlife this morning... BUT, we phoned them beforehand and they said that all they will do is put it down! They passed me on to another centre who stated the same!

Surely there is someone that can help without killing it! Any ideas/help really appreciated??


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Siouxzy said:


> I've had a family of Hogs in my garden for a while now, most of which have moved on, but I still have 2 of the Hoglets.
> They have both been fab, eating and drinking well, looking quite chunky and healthy, and only out hunting during hours of darkness. Both almost adult size now.
> 
> The problem is now, last night I noticed that the smaller of the 2 was dragging one of the rear legs as it walked around (still eating and drinking well tho, and other than that looks perfectly healthy) I'm suspecting a possible broken leg but unsure.
> ...


 that ridiculus they must know it's worth saving or they wouldn't have gave you the other number how are numbers expected to increase if they put down healthy animals :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Call St Tiggywinkles Welcome to Tiggywinkles Wildlife Hospital :2thumb:


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

tomwilson said:


> that ridiculus they must know it's worth saving or they wouldn't have gave you the other number how are numbers expected to increase if they put down healthy animals :bash:


I know, so upsetting to be told that over the phone when they haven't even looked at him... other than a dodgy leg he looks really healthy... even the funny leg is not stopping him running around and hunting. I spoke to my Mum about it and she told me how she used to rescue all sorts and make splints etc for little 'uns. I can not bear the thought of putting them down even with my totally un-trained eye I can see that this little one is worth effort of saving.

As far as I'm aware Tiggys is quite a way up North? I'm prepared to drive a good distance for these little spikies but unfortunately the funding is not there to do it!... I'll be ok at the end of the month and can do whatever I need to, but right now struggling a bit as I have just started a new job. 

I had a prob before with London Wildlife, My cats are a nightmare and keep catching Great Tits. I've taken a few down there after my 3 have gifted the half alive remains to me , I always say to them that I will call later to find out if what ever I have brought in makes it and is ok... but on my last occasion the lady behind the desk got really sh***y with me and said that I had to pay them to be able to find out how they are. I would give my last will and anything I own to these people to carry on saving the lives of animals, but seriously am reconsidering if they have the attitude of Euthanasia before even making the effort to examine these poor creatures. I have been out of work for nearly 9 months, I didn't even have the money to feed myself at that time, I was not in a position to donate anything.I'm now back in work with a great, well paid job. I would happily give it all away to animal charities... if I knew they were doing the right thing....

Anyway, I'm ranting on and my main concern is my little hoglet so forgive me!
Is there anyone near South London/Surrey/Sussex that could help my little mate?? I'm willing to travel around these areas, but I do have to be sensible about it.

Suz x


----------



## karen06 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Poorly hog.*

Hi Suz, Have you tried Wildlife sos. They are in leatherhead. Hope this helps. Karenxhttp://www.wildlifeaid.org.uk/


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

What about the one in Beddington:

London Wildcare (ex-Wandle Valley Wildlife Hospital) - Sutton Active

I presume its not the one you've tried already - used to be called Wandle Valley - still the same guy there though - Ted.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Simple put a tinkle in to these people and they will give you the number of someone local to you.

British Hedgehog Preservation Society BHPS


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

It's sad but it is a simple case of resources and priorities.
Try different vets as they are obligated to treat wildlife, just ask first what treatment, so it doesn't get put down.
But if it is feeding and getting about okay then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks peeps, I'll be trying the Leatherhead one, not too much of a trek. I had to let the little guy go as I didn't want to stress him out being in captivity, he's been back every night since tho  I'll just have to grab him again.

I did try my own vet, they said that they really don't have the knowledge to treat him but directed me to London Wildcare.... yes, that was the one I mentioned before.... and they want to put it down so that's a no-no.

Low and behold tho we have a new little hoglet appeared... this one is only about 6-7" long... maybe Mum went of to have another load?? Again eating well, but bit concerned as when I've seen them this size before, they have always been following Mum and not on their own? Never ending in my bloody garden!... 

Thanks for all your help guys, determined to do the best for this little one.


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Just for the Ahh factor, these are my little spikey mates


----------

